# sport-kartell Umgangsformen



## HorstSt (12. Juli 2011)

Der eBay-Anbieter sport-kartell in Bonn bietet preiswert Novatec Fixie Naben an.
Wie schön, das ist nicht weit weg von mir. Also rufe ich mal an.
Aber kundenfreundlich geht anders!
Habt Ihr auch komplette Laufräder? Nein, nur was wir anbieten.
Habt Ihr denn Felgen im Angebot? Nein, nur was wir anbieten.
Kommen denn die HR-Naben wieder in verchromt rein? Eisiges Schweigen.
Wären denn die schwarzen vorrätig zur Abholung? Abholung bieten wir nicht an.
Dann kam der Clou: Auf meine Frage, ob denn nicht vielleicht doch Abholung möglich wäre, da ich ja quasi um die Ecke wohne legte der Herr Kurztusch unter Geknötter den Hörer auf.
Nicht zu empfehlen !!
Horst


----------



## HorstSt (12. Juli 2011)

Ach ja: Ich habe Herrn Kurztusch dann noch eine Mail geschickt und mich über sein Verhalten beschwert.

Her Kurztusch antwortete prompt: SIE WURST!

Welch ein seriöser Geschäftspartner. Ich habe darauf geantwortet:

Für Sie immer noch FLÖNZ!

Leute gibt's . . . 

Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtgernnass (16. Juni 2012)

Das Thema ist zwar schon alt, aber das muss ich einfach noch ergänzen:

Ich wollte bei besagtem ebay-Anbieter einen Satz Reifen bestellen. Ich habe ihm aber zuvor eine Frage zu diesem Artikel gestellt (Um welche genaue Version es sich handelt). Anstatt dass ich eine Antwort bekomme, hat er mich einfach für den Kauf aller seiner Artikel gesperrt!!! Als ich es bemerkt habe konnte ich nicht mehr vor Lachen Das kam eben alles wieder hoch als ich deinen Post gelesen habe Der Typ ist ja sowas von abgefahren. Ist wahrscheinlich der totale Choleriker. Ich glaube wenn man bei dem was reklamieren will bekommt man Prügel Oder er macht diesen hier:
Einfach unfassbar der Typ...

Na ja, ich habe dann halt, wie du wahrscheinlich auch, mein Zeug woanders bestellt. Lieber ein paar Euro mehr und dafür auch Service


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Juni 2012)

Mit diesem Typen,bin auch schon in Persönlich in Kontakt getreten,aber auch auf eine Unangenehme Art und Weise.... Ich hatte bei seinen Ebay Artikeln auch günstige Reifen gesichtet.,und dachte mir nur  Oo hier bei mir um die Ecke !!! Fahre ich doch mal hin... 
Wurde dort von einem Schon angesäuerten Verkäufer mit Handy an der Backe  an der Tür empfangen... Als ich ihn fragte,ob ich den Artikel bei ihm direkt kaufen könnte,wurde ich mit einem "Derart unhöflichen !!TSCHÜSS!! Ton und zugeschmissener Tür wieder abgewimmelt. 

Und dachte mir auch nur noch mein Teil ...


----------



## Nichtgernnass (16. Juni 2012)

Hihi, so wie sich hier die Erfahrungen mehren betreibt der seinen Webshop nur um Leute fertig zu machen. Der will wahrscheinlich gar nichts verkaufen, sondern einfach nur Dampf ablassen


----------



## Michael1989 (16. Juni 2012)

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht ! Der möchte gar nichts verkaufen  Aber war mir dann auch schnuppe gewesen...  Wenn er mein Geld nicht haben wollte. Bin ich noch eine Ecke weiter zum H&S Bike-Discount gefahren und mein Geld dort gelassen  Dort wird man wenigstens nicht angeschnauzt.


----------

